# Anyone using St. Croix Avid Inshore rods



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I have quite a few of them and really enjoy them. Most of mine are in the 7' 6-12lb range. I really enjoy them and would recommend them 100 times over to anyone. I have only used a few other manufacturers rods at the same price point and preferred the Avid, granted like I said I have not tried all the options as I never found a reason to try other options. 

Any specific questions you have let me know


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Great rods. That’s all I use. I use mostly 7’6” . I do use one 8’ for my too water lures. They are very light rods. I think the model # is vismf .


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> Curious to get some reviews


I have two: a 7’ Medium-Light and a 7.5’ Medium. I love both of them. I use the lighter one for soft plastic paddletails and the medium one for spoons, spinner baits etc. I’ve landed reds up to 39” on the medium action. Medium action wouldn’t be my first choice for bull reds but it didn’t break either. I don’t think you can go wrong with these rods.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have two that I bought over 12 years ago now! A 6'8" rod for mangrove channels and a 7'6" rod for other inshore applications. They have been awesome, except that I broke a guide (my fault) being clumsy. But for $120 each and over 12 years of use, no complaints


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

$120 each? Wow, they are $230-$240 now...

Charlestonredfish,
I have 2 Avid freshwater 7' spinners for Snook & Reds and 1 bait casting rod.
Been using them for years and love them!! However, when I get hung up on mangrove roots or branches under water the easiest way to get free is reel down to the jig or lure and wiggle and push. The micro guides don't always let my uni to uni knot go thru so I was thinking to step up to the Inshore model or have the first four guides on my rods redone with larger ones.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> $120 each? Wow, they are $230-$240 now...


Yeah, this was 2006-ish


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> $120 each? Wow, they are $230-$240 now...
> 
> Charlestonredfish,
> I have 2 Avid freshwater 7' spinners for Snook & Reds and 1 bait casting rod.
> Been using them for years and love them!! However, when I get hung up on mangrove roots or branches under water the easiest way to get free is reel down to the jig or lure and wiggle and push. The micro guides don't always let my uni to uni knot go thru so I was thinking to step up to the Inshore model or have the first four guides on my rods redone with larger ones.


Or use an FG knot that goes through the guides


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

I bought 2 7'6" med (to 12#) and a matching 7' that are the first edition (brown blank). Great. rods. The 7 casts better and farther than the 7'6". Also have the new 7' med (green blank). It performs the same.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

tailchaser16 said:


> $120 each? Wow, they are $230-$240 now...
> 
> Charlestonredfish,
> I have 2 Avid freshwater 7' spinners for Snook & Reds and 1 bait casting rod.
> Been using them for years and love them!! However, when I get hung up on mangrove roots or branches under water the easiest way to get free is reel down to the jig or lure and wiggle and push. The micro guides don't always let my uni to uni knot go thru so I was thinking to step up to the Inshore model or have the first four guides on my rods redone with larger ones.


That is the exact reason I use the saltwater versions. I found that with the micro guides when I ever I was fishing around any heavier structure and I wanted to use 20lb or heavier leader it would not go through the guides. I have not had any issues with the saltwater version as the guides are plenty large enough. If you are looking for a solution that would allow you keep using the rods you have you can use an fg knot rather than a uni to uni. It's more involved to tie but leaves a very slim knot that won't catch. There are a few others knots you can also look into as well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Are those the ones on the light green blank, similar to Loomis Greenwater? If so I have a 7'6" medium fast and love it.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have both the older (brown) and newer (green) ones. I can't recommend them enough. Never an issue with them. I will always fish Avid Inshore rods for my spinning rods


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I've been reading up on them and I'll likely be getting one in 7'6" to pair with a Stradic FL 4000. Plan on it being my larger soft plastics and plug rod.

Everything I read is stellar about them. People love them.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I have two 7’ ML fast, both are excellent rods. One thing I did notice about all St Croix rods is that there Medium action would probably be a MH Gloomis. Although I do find myself using my Gloomis Greenwater rods a lot more than my Avid series. But that will all change after this weekend once I get my new rod made by Smackdaddy himself.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Agreed. St. Croix rods have always been about half an action heavier than a comparable Loomis.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I will just echo what everyone else has said. Great rods, great customer service. I have had both the old and new avids and both are excellent. The tidemaster is a great cheaper alternative as well.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Th


LtShinysides said:


> I will just echo what everyone else has said. Great rods, great customer service. I have had both the old and new avids and both are excellent. The tidemaster is a great cheaper alternative as well.


The Legend Tournament Inshore series rods are terrific too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I like Tidemasters. A little on the heavy side, but they're tanks.


----------

